# 2018: Swarmpocalypse



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Nordak said:


> Thought I'd drop by, say "hi" and let everyone know where I was at in regard to my beekeeping. Going to try and dust myself off and give it a real go this year.


Hey!
Long time no see.

Too bad I was not close by - I'd come in a heartbeat and scoop up some of those smarmy bees of yours.
Good stuff, all I can tell.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey Greg!

Good to see you.


----------



## dr4ngas (Mar 19, 2014)

Try Langstroth long hives, using the frames but set up like a tbh.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

dr4ngas said:


> Try Langstroth long hives, using the frames but set up like a tbh.


Bit of thread digging, but I never properly replied to your suggestion. Apologies for being late. I actually have a long lang, and to me, it has all the disadvantages of both the TBH and lang. From a lang perspective, it leads to more intrusive inspections due to gaps in the frames. It also requires frame assembly, which in and of itself is costly and time consuming. From a TBH perspective, it requires the same amount of dedicated swarm control practice, making it necessary to regularly visit the hives during swarm season. I like the idea behind the long lang, but in practice, it wasn't for me.


----------



## J.Lee (Jan 19, 2014)

Nordak said:


> Bit of thread digging, but I never properly replied to your suggestion. Apologies for being late. I actually have a long lang, and to me, it has all the disadvantages of both the TBH and lang. From a lang perspective, it leads to more intrusive inspections due to gaps in the frames. It also requires frame assembly, which in and of itself is costly and time consuming. From a TBH perspective, it requires the same amount of dedicated swarm control practice, making it necessary to regularly visit the hives during swarm season. I like the idea behind the long lang, but in practice, it wasn't for me.


Hi Nordak. Glad to see you are still keeping bees. Hope things get better for you.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey J. Lee, great seeing you and thanks. Doing pretty good. Caught an early swarm in a bait hive, had another show up in my backyard that I believe were en route to an abandoned hive from last year. I had 3 surviving hives from last year's catastrophe, split two of them, so I'm back up to 7. By all appearances, bees are pretty easy to come by here. 
Hope you are well. Let me know what you're up to on your beekeeping.


----------



## J.Lee (Jan 19, 2014)

Sent you a PM.


----------

